# Wood and Nails



## Mizer (Aug 7, 2012)

Had a Job this week sawing Walnut, Hickory and White Oak.
[attachment=8823]
[attachment=8824]
[attachment=8831]
[attachment=8825]
[attachment=8826}
[attachment=8827]
[attachment=8828]
Things were going pretty good then this started happening, again
[attachment=8829]
and again, ect.
[attachment=8830]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2012)

That blows. How many blades did you wreck? 

Your mill sure is pretty. It looks brand new compared to mine. the Orangutan died again this evening right before I was gonna quit for the day. I think the alternator is out. It has a lot of issues I need to do a lot more maintenance to it. I got behind on it over the past couple years and now it's costing me in time. I've been fastidious with oil changes filters etc. on the engine but the mill itself I've let go to hell in a hand basket. I'll be wrenching on it again tomorrow. 

Nice looking wood except for the metal in it.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That blows. How many blades did you wreck?
> 
> Your mill sure is pretty. It looks brand new compared to mine. the Orangutan died again this evening right before I was gonna quit for the day. I think the alternator is out. It has a lot of issues I need to do a lot more maintenance to it. I got behind on it over the past couple years and now it's costing me in time. I've been fastidious with oil changes filters etc. on the engine but the mill itself I've let go to hell in a hand basket. I'll be wrenching on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Nice looking wood except for the metal in it.


I lost about five blades. The customer new the risks and covered the cost so it worked out okay. I wish I was closer I would come over and wrench with you. Keeping two mills going everyday I had plenty of experience working on those Orangutains. I would buy alternators that had a lifetime warranty on them because they wouldn't last very long if you ran them everyday. We could have the alternator changed in under fifteen minutes. Those days are gone now and I can take my time trying to keep my mill up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That blows. How many blades did you wreck?
> 
> Your mill sure is pretty. It looks brand new compared to mine. the Orangutan died again this evening right before I was gonna quit for the day. I think the alternator is out. It has a lot of issues I need to do a lot more maintenance to it. I got behind on it over the past couple years and now it's costing me in time. I've been fastidious with oil changes filters etc. on the engine but the mill itself I've let go to hell in a hand basket. I'll be wrenching on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Nice looking wood except for the metal in it.


Kevin, one word....restore!
a.i.r.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild wrote 


> I wonder if I fold the seat down in the rental if[quote
> 
> 
> No but you could tie it on top.:teethlaugh:


----------



## kpantherpro (Aug 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I wonder  if I fold the seat down in the rental if



how ya gonna know if you don't try:wacko1::wacko1::i_dunno:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I wonder  if I fold the seat down in the rental if



Roll your passenger front window down and your drivers rear window down and slide it crosswise that would be totally acceptable around here. When you get back in town give me a shout and we will have you over for supper again. Have a safe trip back home!


----------



## arkie (Aug 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I wonder  if I fold the seat down in the rental if



Did you meet with my friend Paul yet? He cut up some osage so I could wedge it between Charlie's suitcases in the trunk last year. She didn't mind that so much but she did comment :naughty: when I added some fresh cut sassafras in Arkansas. Made for a fragrant ride home, though not as much as if I loaded up on that :ufw: camphor you got! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

